# HELP! LDAP crashed and other systems affected



## mallen324 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok so I was trying to add a user to our LDAP that is on another machine. I typed 


```
sudo smbldap-useradd -P username
```

while SSHing into it. That machine became unresponsive so I restarted that server. Now other machines cannot connect to the LDAP. When I SSH into the file server it is very slow (like 5 minutes to run "id mirkin" - no such user). The system running the LDAP is FreeBSD, as well as the file server. 

I have restarted the LDAP machine, but still no good.

Any suggestions? I am desperate.


----------



## aragon (Feb 21, 2012)

It sounds like you need to hire someone.


----------



## mallen324 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah you are right. Luckily the guy who built the LDAP is coming in soon. I just don't know where to begin with this.


----------



## mallen324 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just an update for anyone interested. Our LDAP server's hard drive got to 100% full and slap couldn't start. Remember to check your disks guys!


----------



## anomie (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll see your "check your disks", and raise you: "monitor your systems".


----------



## mallen324 (Feb 23, 2012)

Touche' anomie. Luckily for me, I didnt have access to that server so blame couldn't be on me.


----------



## anomie (Feb 23, 2012)

In that case, you can make your sysadmin sit in the corner for a bit. (Nagios? Or at least a shell script that regularly polls df(1)?)


----------



## mallen324 (Feb 24, 2012)

Haha, good idea - both the punishment and suggestion! Yeah I will ask for some sort of solution like that.


----------

